# DVR-921 and Denon 3805



## Valefor (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a slight problem, I recently purchased a Denon 3805 and I was trying to program the DVR-921 remote to control the volume on the receiver. None of the codes seemed to work so I tried to scan the codes. The only thing that happened was it seemed to switch off a video control on the receiver...but wouldn't control the volume. Has anyone had any luck with this? Any advice on how I can set this up?


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Valefor!

I am not able to control my Denon 4802 with the 921 remote either. Does anyone know - does E* ever update codes on the remotes for newer equipment? Is it even possible?

Brad


----------



## Savage112 (Jun 26, 2004)

The same thing happens with my Denon 2805, volume on the remote shuts off the video.


----------



## Valefor (Apr 20, 2005)

Exactly! that's the only thing I could get it to do...video off


----------



## Valefor (Apr 20, 2005)

Well I talked to Dish Network today...and their official response was...we don't guarantee our remote to work with any components...


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Good to know. I have been contemplating a 3805. How do you like it otherwise?

-Chris


----------



## Valefor (Apr 20, 2005)

it's absolutely amazing :| I had a Sony DE925 before and it blows it away, a lot different to setup, but it's cool that you can get a microphone to detect your speaker distance and levels...I love it


----------



## Baxter (Mar 31, 2004)

The 942 has fixed the code problem for the 3805, Since I have replaced my 921 I know can use the Dish remote to control the volume as well as the power. The only time that I need the Denon remote is to change to another componet.


----------



## Tomos (Jan 16, 2005)

That wouldn't do me much good since I'm always switching from 7 channel stereo, to THX Ultra 2 Cinema to DTS depending on what I'm watching and also use the remote to switch input sources. I will be stuck with to many remotes for a while yet but it is not to bad. I have a 5803 but they are similar beast's and Denon receiver's sound real good. The dynamic range is unequaled at what I payed.


----------



## Savage112 (Jun 26, 2004)

Will the 942 remote work with the 921?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, it will.


----------



## Valefor (Apr 20, 2005)

OK so where can I get my hands on a 942 remote


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That is one of the questions of the day, isn't it. I don't think that you can purchase them yet.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 31, 2004)

If the 942 remote has been coded to work with the Denon A/V equipment and the 921 remote does not, then can the 921 remote be reprogrammed to have to new code? I know that the 921 remote will operate the 942 receiver....


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I doubt it, but I don't know.


----------

